# معنى كلمة شعنونة؟ادخل بسرعة



## مريم12 (2 فبراير 2011)

*


ما معنى كلمة شعنونة؟؟؟


ما هو اصل كلمة شعنونة؟ ؟؟؟؟؟
عندما دخل السيد المسيح اورشليم دخولة الانتصارى استقبلة الشعب بكل حماس قائلين (اوصنا لابن داود. مبارك الاتى باسم الرب. اوصنا فى الاعالى) و كلمة هوشعنا هى الكلمة العبرية لكلمة اوصنا اليونانية و التى تعنى خلص و منها جاءت كلمة احد الشعانين و هذة الكلمة كان يهتف بها الشعب و هم يهزون الاغصان فى ايديهم اثناء عيد المظال و من كلمة هوشعنا جاءت كلمة شعنونة اى المخلصة و كانت تطلق على السيدة او الانسة المتحمسة للمسيح و التى تجاهر بايمانها .
و لكن للاسف اسئ استعمال الكلمة . اذ لا يعرف الناس معناها ! ​*
منقووووووووووووووووول


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

معلومه جديده خالص علبا
انا اول مره اسمعها
الرب يباركك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 فبراير 2011)

*معلومه جديده ليا
وكالعاده الناس بتسيء استخدام كلمات مش عرفه معناها
ميرسي ليكي مريم​*


----------



## مريم12 (3 فبراير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> معلومه جديده خالص علبا
> انا اول مره اسمعها
> الرب يباركك​



*ميرررسى لمرورك يا جوفانى
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (3 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *معلومه جديده ليا
> وكالعاده الناس بتسيء استخدام كلمات مش عرفه معناها
> ميرسي ليكي مريم​*



*ميررسى لمرورك يا مايكل
نورت التوبيك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (3 فبراير 2011)

_*جديدة وحلوة مرسى يا مريم*_​


----------



## مريم12 (3 فبراير 2011)

*ميرررسى لمرورك يا جون
نورت التوبيك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (3 فبراير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا روما موضوع رائع


----------



## مريم12 (3 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يخليكى يا مارتينا يا سكرة
نورتى التوبيك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ماجو2010 (3 فبراير 2011)

معلومة حلوة اوى
ميرسى لتعبك يا مرمر


----------



## مريم12 (3 فبراير 2011)

*ميررررسى لمرورك يا ماجو
نورتى التوبيك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2011)

* فعلا انا قريت معنى كلمة "شعنونة" قبل كدة
 زى ما موجودة فى موضوع حضرتك يا تاسونى...

ميرسى كتير للموضوع الرااااااائع
الرب يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## مريم12 (3 فبراير 2011)

*ميرررسى لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## نفرتاري (4 فبراير 2011)

*ياااااااااااااااه مكنتش اعرف ان الختم فى الدرج
ههههه قصدى مكنتش اعرف بجد
تعيشى وتنورينا يا قمر بمعلوماتك*


----------



## مريم12 (4 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يخليكى يا نوفا
ده انتى اللى نورتى الموضوع يا حبى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## zezza (4 فبراير 2011)

جامدة جداااااااااا ..اول مرة اعرفها 
شكرا مريومة ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك


----------



## مريم12 (4 فبراير 2011)

*ميرررسى لمرورك يا زوزا
نورتى التوبيك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## ميرنا (4 فبراير 2011)

انا عارفة انى اصلها قبطى بس معناها حرفيا مكنتش اعرفه


----------



## مريم12 (4 فبراير 2011)

*نورتى الموضوع يا ميرنا
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (5 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا على المعلومه دى ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## zama (5 فبراير 2011)

مُميز جداً ..

تقييم لشخصك الغالي ..


----------



## كاري (5 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## مريم12 (6 فبراير 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> *شكرا على المعلومه دى ربنا يباركك
> *​



*ميرررسى لمرورك 
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (6 فبراير 2011)

zama قال:


> مُميز جداً ..
> 
> تقييم لشخصك الغالي ..


 
*ميرررسى لمرورك يا زاما*
_*نورت الموضوع*_
_*و ميرررسى للتقيم*_
_*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*_


----------



## مريم12 (6 فبراير 2011)

كاري قال:


> ربنا يعوضك



*ميرررسى لمرورك يا كارى
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

